# Bambi



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Mornin Be4 Yester mornin i Put a 148lb Doe on the ground with the Bow! First one using Primative weapon! Such a different feeling of pride, so personal, felt like i earned it! Next time i head out its all Horns though. Buddy of mine hunt my stand the other mornin and Spooked a Massive Buck, he said it looked like a Freak hat rack. I dont know for sure or not but he said He seen a Drop tine but i dont know...yet. Happy Hunting! :cheers:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang, bow hunting?? Impressive.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bow hunting rocks!!!! I wanna try it soon. But people think that im sick........ Im not


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah its bow season here now also. Just bagged a six


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> yeah its bow season here now also. Just bagged a six


:cheers: Hell Yeah! Its alot more satisfying. Its Gonna Rain Here Tommorro But Sat Is Gonna Be Clear then Sunday Mo Rain, SO you know Where I will Be Sat Mornin!:angeldevi


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My dad s been bow hunting for over 30 yrs. All my uncles do it and my brothers. Actually one of my brother just got an 8 pointer yesterday.


----------

